# Some old oil field equipment in BW..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Just playing around with "details" on some old oil field stuff in BW.


----------



## bunny123 (Jun 6, 2015)

beautiful!! 

à¹„à¸®à¹„à¸¥à¸-à¹Œà¸šà¸­à¸¥ à¸„à¸¹à¹ˆà¹€à¸"à¹‡à¸"à¹€à¸¡à¸·à¹ˆà¸­à¸„à¸·à¸™ à¸-à¸¸à¸à¸„à¸¹à¹ˆ à¸-à¸¸à¸à¹à¸¡à¸• à¹„à¸"à¹‰à¸-à¸µà¹ˆà¸™à¸µà¹ˆ à¹„à¸®à¹„à¸¥à¸-à¹Œà¸Ÿà¸¸à¸•à¸šà¸­à¸¥à¹€à¸¡à¸·à¹ˆà¸­à¸„à¸·à¸™


----------

